# America's Cup San Francisco [merged]



## MaryH (Aug 27, 2013)

Watched Emirates Team New Zealand beat Italian Luna Rossa this past weekend. 

So Sept 7-20 will see kiwis versus Oracle USA.  Lots of free vantage points not advertised on the website


----------



## deannak (Aug 31, 2013)

We're going to be there for the finals, and I'll be excited to see it!   I'm just hoping it's not a blowout - I'd like the races to go on as many days as possible.

Any tips on good vantage points?  We're watching one day's racing from a yacht club there, but that's a bit pricey.  A friend suggested watching another day from the Golden Gate Bridge, which would certainly be an interesting perspective.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 1, 2013)

If you want some real excitement, go to the Harbor in Lahina on Maui and book a sail on a real genuine American's cup vessel. 

Sterling


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 4, 2013)

Saw the youth races this weekend. Shorter course but about 8 teams so much more dramatic. New scandal strikes the America's Cup and they're penalized two races


----------



## deannak (Sep 5, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> If you want some real excitement, go to the Harbor in Lahina on Maui and book a sail on a real genuine American's cup vessel.
> 
> Sterling



Funny, I did book a high performance sailing trip out of Lahaina some years ago.  Unfortunately, there was so little wind that day that we never got the thrilling ride I was hoping for.  Oh well!


----------



## MaryH (Sep 6, 2013)

I sailed on NZ41, a decommissioned AC yacht in Auckland back in 2004.  15-20 knots of wind that day so it was fun.

There is AC boat on Lahina, my impression the price was quite reasonable.

USA76 is parked near the cruise terminal.   Team Oracle I think sold it to them for minimal sum and it takes tourists out sometime.

As to vantage point, Golden Gate Bridge would be one, Municipal Wharf or Fort Mason hill may be others for free but you would have to bring your own stuff.  Also the Hyde Street historical pier might work.

America Cup Park at Pier 27 was free during AC for the general area and there were free areas at Marinas Green but not sure if that would change with the AC finals.

Oracle and NZ are fairly closely matched.  Was drinking with some NZers after the Red Bull finals and they said it could go either way.

I am there Sept 6-13.  If others are around (would be interesting to know when) and want to get together for drinks or watching the races, let me know.  Some friends were suppose to come and cannot make it so I now am watching some races along and have 1 more unit than I need lol.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 6, 2013)

Saw the a couple of races of the Red Bull Youth Cup where NZ and NZ won 1st and 2nd and Portugal 3rd.  

10 teams total also with 2x US, Germany, France, Sweden, Swiss and Australia.

All videos can be see on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/user/AmericasCup


----------



## GregGH (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ... this doesn't get much press up here ... I will watch this weekend on NBC.  Still have great memories with some close friends who have passed away since then - of watching ESPN from the first time in Australia ... damm froze (thermostat set to drop after midnight)  in the curling club as we drank and traded sailing stories into the early morning.

An ex-J-24 sailer ... wish I had better knee's ...

Greg


----------



## MaryH (Sep 7, 2013)

Greg,

If you want to catch up on the races and results, youtube and americascup.com has a lot of stuff.

LV Cup was a bit of a bust since with the new AC72 there were only 3 challengers and Armetis did not really recover properly from the accident in May and Luna Rossa was outclassed by the NZ's ETNZ and they were a late entrant.  

The only race Luna Rossa won was when NZ had some issue with their boat on race 1.  Actually I heard a lot of Luna Rossa was built in NZ.

The Red Bull Youth Cup was a bit more exciting with fleet racing on the AC45s.  A shame the crowds were a bit light for this.

Now Oracle USA vs Emirates Team NZ should be competitive race   With the 2 race penalty, it has a good chance to last till Sept 21st and they have a couple of reserve days after that.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 7, 2013)

Larry Ellison's America's Cup Fight Just Got Tougher : http://money.cnn.com/2013/09/05/new...html?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

"Larry Ellison made $96 million last year as CEO of Oracle. So a $250,000 fine levied this week against his Oracle Team USA yacht racing team won't make a dent. But the penalty that went with it could hurt his chances of keeping the America's Cup trophy..."


Richard


----------



## MaryH (Sep 7, 2013)

Nz won both races today so nz +2  oracle usa -2


----------



## MaryH (Sep 8, 2013)

1 each today for nz and usa so 3 to -1 (with penalty)


----------



## artringwald (Sep 8, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> If you want some real excitement, go to the Harbor in Lahina on Maui and book a sail on a real genuine American's cup vessel.
> 
> Sterling



If you're in Cozumel, you can sail on the Stars and Stripes. 

http://www.sanddollarsports.com/12Metre_Info.html

We sailed on the America II in Lahaina and loved it.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 10, 2013)

Race 5 went to NZ and USA used their non-race card and postponed race 6.  

Current standing is NZ 4 USA -1.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 12, 2013)

NZ won both races Thur so now NZ 6 USA -1.

NZ need 3 more races and Oracle USA need 10


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 12, 2013)

Couldn't happen to a nicer sponsor


----------



## deannak (Sep 13, 2013)

And right after the Oracle team played their delay card and switched tacticians.  I don't know why NZ is doing so much better on the upwind legs, but it looks like they're killing it there, and winning as a result.  

I hope Oracle can pull it out (so we'll see future AC racing in SF!), but they're running out of time...


----------



## MaryH (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it is due to some design differences of the boat and the teams.

I have noted
1.  NZ has a self-adjusting jib.
2.  The grinders in NZ seems to be higher and they are parallel to the side of the AC72 boat, thus able to get out and move to other side faster.  USA has to turn 90degrees to move and they seem to get out and in slower. 
3.  NZ racers and family are very stoked to bring the cup back to NZ... Thus very motivated.

Considering the way the races have been going, it might all be decided by Sunday.

Deannak, are you in SF now?


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 13, 2013)

Not a sailor, even though I did some crewing for a friend in club races years ago....so I don't know much about sailing....But I've been watching the America's cup on TV and all I can say is wow!


----------



## MaryH (Sep 14, 2013)

They are even more impressive to see in person  

High performance but maybe a bit fragile at high speeds over 50 knots.  But the high cost of the AC72s prevents fleet racing which I enjoy more.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 14, 2013)

MaryH said:


> They are even more impressive to see in person
> 
> High performance but maybe a bit fragile at high speeds over 50 knots. But the high cost of the AC72s prevents fleet racing which I enjoy more.


 
That might appeal to the NASCAR crowd 10 Boat Pile Ups


----------



## MaryH (Sep 14, 2013)

On race 8 ETNZ went 45° to avoid collision and ORUSA won that one.  

Race 9 started strong but called off due to high winds.

NZ 6 USA 0


----------



## persia (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheering for the Kiwis.


----------



## deannak (Sep 15, 2013)

MaryH said:


> I think it is due to some design differences of the boat and the teams.
> 
> I have noted
> 1.  NZ has a self-adjusting jib.
> ...



We're in SF now, and I've LOVED watching the races yesterday and today.  It's quite exciting, with some close racing, and that near capsize by NZ yesterday was amazing.  I thought for sure they were going over, but they managed to right it with no damage.

Interesting insights, MaryH.  It seems like some of the design mods Oracle made a couple of days ago got their upwind legs going a lot better, though they decline (of course!) to say what those changes were.  

Today started out great with such a convincing win by Oracle, but then NZ came back in the 2nd race.  I know NZ is still likely to win since they're so far ahead, but I'm happy now having seem some close, exciting races, and hope for some more on Tuesday.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2013)

Great racing and nice after LV which was a bit of a bust.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 17, 2013)

Racing cancelled Tuesday due to high winds.  

I feel sorry for the people who bought tickets for Saturday and that were given space for Tuesday.  I would be bummed if I paid high prices for a weekend day and after having gone 2 days saw only 1 race.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2013)

Calculated to Win: Supercomputers Power America's Cup - by Aarti Shahani/ All Tech Considered/ NPR.org

"The 2013 America's Cup isn't just about using human muscle to race faster than the wind. This year, the international sailing competition is about supercomputing..."






 - Eric Risberg/AP
Oracle Team USA heads to the waterfront after winning the ninth race of the America's Cup with a 47-second victory over Emirates Team New Zealand.


Richard


----------



## MaryH (Sep 18, 2013)

Wednesday was a reserve day and ETNZ won race 11.  The 2nd race was called off again due to high wind.

ETNZ: 8  ORUSA:1

If NZ wins one more race they get the cup.


----------



## deannak (Sep 19, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Racing cancelled Tuesday due to high winds.
> 
> I feel sorry for the people who bought tickets for Saturday and that were given space for Tuesday.  I would be bummed if I paid high prices for a weekend day and after having gone 2 days saw only 1 race.



Our yacht club seats on Saturday weren't cheap, and we didn't get anything in exchange for the 2nd race being cancelled.  But on the other hand, I was thrilled with the day's exciting racing, and the fact that we got to see it from the official defending yacht club.  Even though it was shorter than expected, it was a great day!

On the other hand, Tuesday was a complete bust, after driving into the city & finding parking and seats.  It was pretty obvious as we were sitting out there that it was dicey, since the wind was really howling.  Funny thing is that all my weather apps were showing winds in the 13 mph range, and it was much higher.  I'm not sure where the app measurements come from, but it's sure not in front of the Golden Gate.

I know it's bound to end tomorrow since NZ just needs a single win, but I have to say that every time those enormous boats just lift out of the water and go flying by, it still amazes me.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 21, 2013)

Thursday Sept 19 USA Won first race race. 2nd race called off due to wind.  Score NZ:8 USA:2

Friday Sept 20 First race NZ was 1 nautical mile from finish and in lead by something like 1000m when the 40 minute limit was reached.  Race 2 was won by Oracle USA.  
Score NZ:8 USA:3

Against all odds, racing will continue this weekend 21, 22 and 23 if need be.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 21, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Thursday Sept 19 USA Won first race race. 2nd race called off due to wind. Score NZ:8 USA:2
> 
> Friday Sept 20 First race NZ was 1 nautical mile from finish and in lead by something like 1000m when the 40 minute limit was reached. Race 2 was won by Oracle USA.
> Score NZ:8 USA:3
> ...


 
To think of all the days the wind was howling and they called off the races, that 40 minute day sail was like watching paint dry


----------



## MaryH (Sep 21, 2013)

lol.  I thought the racing might have been done last weekend Sept 14/15..  

Good for America's Cup but not that good for people who paid for seats and only got 1 race or even no race on Tuesday.  Marina Green grandstand tickets who paid on Sat and went again on Tuesday was the worse off.  All that time invested and once 1 race in 2 days.


----------



## deannak (Sep 23, 2013)

I stayed in SF until the 21st, the supposed last possible racing day.  I'm surprised that it's still going on, with delays due to high winds, low winds, and winds from the wrong direction. 

I was amazed to check my phone while we were traveling, and find that Oracle won both races today!  They're turning it from what looked like a blowout into a competitive, exciting series.  I just wish I was still there to see the rest of it!


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2013)

Not sure how closely everyone follows AC racing, but the current points score is 8-5 with New Zealand ahead.  But the actual race results are eight wins for New Zealand and seven for the US (the US started with a score on minus two for an infraction in the preliminary races).  So the racing has been quite competitive.  At first it seemed New Zealand was firmly in control, but the US has been pouring it on of late.  I don't like the aesthetics of the new boats (although I agree they are technical marvels), but even I am finding the racing very compelling.

We even got an email today that our yacht club which is normally closed on Monday & Tuesday will be open today for America's Cup coverage (on TV).  They are even staffing the bar.  That *never* happens.  So you know something special is happening for sure!

H


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2013)

*America's Cup: Getting Interesting*

There is a thread on the SF board about some TUGgers who have been in SF to watch Americas Cup racing.  Read that thread to get some info about their experiences.

For those who haven't been following it (there has been zero coverage on the national news), the US currently holds the Americas Cup and New Zealand has won a long campaign to compete against the US for the Cup.

For this Cup, in order to make the racing more compelling for a wide audience, there is a new design of very technically advanced catamarans.  This type of boat has never been sailed before (except in the series of races leading up to the AC), so even the racers are still figuring it out.  This kind of sailboat racing is an extreme sport for sure.

There has been some pretty high drama- the US started two points down due to an infraction in a preliminary race.  The New Zealand boat nearly capsized in a race.  New Zealand was so dominant in early racing that the second half of the series has been sudden death with New Zealand only needing one more win to take the Cup.  But the US has been pouring it on, winning the last four races straight.

Current score is New Zealand eight, US five (although the US has won seven races).  There are two races scheduled today.  If New Zealand wins either of them, they take the Americas Cup.  If the US wins both, there will be two more races Tuesday to finish the series.  Either way, it's worth recording the races to see the finish.

Now my TUG peeps who havent been following the racing are totally caught up. 

H


----------



## DAman (Sep 23, 2013)

*America's Cup Parking-Recommendations Needed*

I am not going to America's Cup but I am taking my son to a concert at America's Cup Pavilion 2 weeks from Saturday.  I need parking recommendations.  We are not opposed to walking a mile or so.  Any suggestions are appreciated.  

We thought about BART or CalTrain but they are unworkable for us.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been watching the races on nbc sports network (used to be Speed), excellent HD coverage. I took sailing in college and crewed on a few outings to SF Bay, my favorite memory is getting to trim the spinnaker on a downwind run with the GG at my back.

PS My avatar pic is me on top of the Bay Bridge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 23, 2013)

Watched both races yesterday on what looked like an ESPN feed through a Canadian HD sports channel. As Oracle rounded the last marker heading for home with a seemingly insurmountable lead, they cut to a commercial and came back with Oracle doing it's sail by of the crowd.....We lost the whole finishing sequence as they cut to a 3 minute commercial break!  What a botch up job at the master control desk or production switching.  Did viewers stateside experience the same fiasco?


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2013)

Ironwood said:


> Watched both races yesterday on what looked like an ESPN feed through a Canadian HD sports channel. As Oracle rounded the last marker heading for home with a seemingly insurmountable lead, they cut to a commercial and came back with Oracle doing it's sail by of the crowd.....We lost the whole finishing sequence as they cut to a 3 minute commercial break!  What a botch up job at the master control desk or production switching.  Did viewers stateside experience the same fiasco?



Good Grief!  No, we saw the entire end of the race!  If that had happened to Mr. H he would have blown a gasket...

H


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2013)

The show is a nice change from golf and tennis.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 24, 2013)

Oracle won a race on Monday and 2nd race was cancelled.  Both teams won 8 races but with the 2 point penalty is ETNZ:8 ORUSA:6

I bet a lot of kiwis made changes to their plane reservation if they could stay away from home.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 24, 2013)

When they announced the penalty, I think they said it could be extended and they might use extra reserve days but it was not very well communicated.

That is one issue I have with the America's Cup website is that sometimes important information get buried and not clearly communicated.

I am getting a lot more information from some facebook comments and a sailing website.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 24, 2013)

DAman,

Not sure if it is the closest but the ferry building farmers market advertise some parking for Sat that is in between the ferry building and Pier 27.

It is $3 per day at 250 Clay Golden Gateway Garage.  Best to call to verify since they may not have that for special events.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't sail, and don't appreciate all the subtleties of the race day strategies, but this certainly has been exciting!  The boats bear little resemblance to anything I see on the water when I'm invited to sail, but they are technological marvels!


----------



## DAman (Sep 24, 2013)

MaryH said:


> DAman,
> 
> Not sure if it is the closest but the ferry building farmers market advertise some parking for Sat that is in between the ferry building and Pier 27.
> 
> It is $3 per day at 250 Clay Golden Gateway Garage.  Best to call to verify since they may not have that for special events.



Thanks Mary.  

Problem for us is some garages close early and concert gets out at 11:00pm.  Looking at purchasing prepaid parking through ParkWhiz.  There is a garage at the Hilton for $12 prepaid rate.  About 3/4 mile walk.

Too bad racing will be over by the 12th.  It would have been fun to take my son up early and see a race.


----------



## deannak (Sep 25, 2013)

And now the series is tied up 8 to 8, with just one winner-take-all race remaining!  I sure wish I was still in San Francisco for that!  We've been watching the races on TV since we left, and the coverage is excellent.  I was on the edge of my seat today, and certainly will be tomorrow as well!  Go Oracle team USA! 



DAman said:


> Problem for us is some garages close early and concert gets out at 11:00pm.  Looking at purchasing prepaid parking through ParkWhiz.  There is a garage at the Hilton for $12 prepaid rate.  About 3/4 mile walk.



I don't know the current status on this, but when I used to work downtown in the middle of the night, I'd park in the Embarcadero buildings, which were open 24 hours and had better rates at night than during the day.  Have fun at the concert!


----------



## deannak (Sep 25, 2013)

Ironwood said:


> Watched both races yesterday on what looked like an ESPN feed through a Canadian HD sports channel. As Oracle rounded the last marker heading for home with a seemingly insurmountable lead, they cut to a commercial and came back with Oracle doing it's sail by of the crowd.....We lost the whole finishing sequence as they cut to a 3 minute commercial break!  What a botch up job at the master control desk or production switching.  Did viewers stateside experience the same fiasco?



The races I've seen on TV were pretty good about cutting to commercials in the middle of a leg, and being back on air to show the teams rounding the next mark.  I like the high tech features like showing the boundary marks, and the effective lead between boats.

The series has gotten VERY exciting!  I'm hoping Oracle team USA wins so the races are back in San Francisco again next time.  Just one more race to go!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Is the final face at 4pm EST today?  I've just scoured my 1000+ channel guide and can't find it anywhere.  Obviously, the networks haven't updated their daily listings to feature the race.  Guess I'll just have to scroll through where I think I will find it...but I sure don't want to miss it!


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 25, 2013)

1:15 Pacific time on NBC.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 25, 2013)

vikingsholm said:


> 1:15 Pacific time on NBC.



It's actually on the NBC Sports Network, not NBC.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 25, 2013)

Also - can see them on YouTube - but not real-time - make sure you set to HD - excellent quality - just watched races 17 &18 - getting ready - exciting - biggest comeback in sports history.

Love the graphics

can see streaming on NBC sports network (as mentioned) - it will tell you what channel to look for by entering zipcode and TV provider  - for DirecTV in Bay Area it is on 220.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Found it....on a sports channel in a Poker time slot!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Incredible speed and these catamarans can turn on a dime.....this is not your Sunday afternoon sail!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 25, 2013)

Well that wasnt even close!

congrats to the winner (wont spoil it).....going 40+ knots INTO the wind is incredible to me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 25, 2013)

Team USA  WINS!!



> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) - Skipper Jimmy Spithill and Oracle Team USA won the America's Cup on Wednesday with one of the greatest comebacks in sports history.
> 
> Spithill steered Oracle's space-age, 72-foot catamaran to its eighth straight victory, speeding past Dean Barker and Emirates Team New Zealand in the winner-take-all Race 19 on San Francisco Bay to keep the oldest trophy in international sports in the United States.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 26, 2013)

This must be a campaign for the record books.  

Full 19 races and Oracle came back from 8:1(3-2penalty) to win 8 races in a row for the Cup.  Some great racing and some very close races.

Congrats to Oracle Team USA.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oracle Beats New Zealand to Keep America's Cup - by Bernie Wilson/ Yahoo!News/Yahoo.com

"The big black cat almost used up its last life at the start, burying its bows in a wave and falling behind a boatload of Kiwis.

Of course, it was only fitting in this America's Cup that Oracle Team USA would need to survive near-defeat again.

With one last spectacular push in a winner-take-all finale Wednesday, the United States managed to hang onto the Auld Mug in closing out the longest, fastest and, by far, wildest America's Cup ever with one of the greatest comebacks in sports."







Richard


----------



## deannak (Sep 26, 2013)

It was an amazing series in so many ways!  I've been anticipating this ever since they announced it would be in San Francisco, and it turned out to be more exciting than I ever imagined.  Incredible boats, incredible sailing, incredible competition, and incredible comeback!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Sep 26, 2013)

Our billionaires beat their billionaires.  Whoopie! :whoopie:


----------



## heathpack (Sep 26, 2013)

Clemson Fan said:


> Our billionaires beat their billionaires.  Whoopie! :whoopie:



Snark snark snark.  Lol when I hear or see media comments like this repeated. Because of course other popular sports organizations (like say football teams) are owned by commoners!

Seriously Clemson- did you look at any of the races or boats?  The boats are crazy interesting and the racing and tactics compelling.  Give Team Oracle a day or two to bask in the glow of their accomplishment before you shrug your shoulders and say you don't care.  The coverage too was excellent and it was really easy to understand what was going on.

So kudos to NBC, the Americas Cup organization, Larry Ellison for the idea of the new racing class, and most importantly the sailors and land support for TEAM ORACLE.  They pulled off an amazing come-from-behind win in one of the most compelling sports dramas of recent history!

H


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2013)

I was certainly amazed by the tech...but other than that...the race itself was quite boring.

I do miss the days where the races were always very very close.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2013)

Team America won The Cup !!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 26, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Team America won The Cup !!!




It is hard to get all patriotic about the team when there is only one american on the whole team. So the american billionaire won the cup and his entire non american crew and support team.


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 26, 2013)

Friend of mine summed this up nicely.

"What we learned is that the New Zealanders who sailed the boat representing the US barely beat the New Zealanders who sailed the boat representing NZ, and they needed the assistance of rules designed to make it as difficult as possible for the NZ boat to win."

http://www.slate.com/articles/sport...billionaire_funded_cheat_tastic_comeback.html


----------



## deannak (Sep 27, 2013)

hypnotiq said:


> "What we learned is that the New Zealanders who sailed the boat representing the US barely beat the New Zealanders who sailed the boat representing NZ, and they needed the assistance of rules designed to make it as difficult as possible for the NZ boat to win."



Actually, the Oracle boat was sailed by an international team with people from Australia (the most common), New Zealand, US, Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, and Antigua.

I know there are a lot of haters out there, but I thoroughly enjoyed watching the races, and had a fabulous time.  I'm happy Oracle won, not because I have a love for Larry Ellison, or some patriotic fervor for the US team, but because this means I'll probably get to watch the next America's Cup back in San Francisco again.  That's something I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## davidvel (Sep 27, 2013)

deannak said:


> Actually, the Oracle boat was sailed by an international team with people from Australia (the most common), New Zealand, US, Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, and Antigua.
> 
> I know there are a lot of haters out there, but I thoroughly enjoyed watching the races, and had a fabulous time.  I'm happy Oracle won, not because I have a love for Larry Ellison, or some patriotic fervor for the US team, but because this means I'll probably get to watch the next America's Cup back in San Francisco again.  That's something I'm really looking forward to!


Most people who don't sail, just don't get it.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't watch much of these races, but what I did see looked really amazing. Congratulations to all participants this year, and to the winners. The catamarans were incredible!

Politics aside:  Back in the 80s, after Dennis Connor won the America's Cup in San Diego with his Stars and Stripes boat, I was really happy to see the cup trophy on display at the San Diego Yacht Club.  I actually got goosebumps seeing it.  That trophy has incredible history to it, and it felt great to know we'd won it back.

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Sep 27, 2013)

davidvel said:


> Most people who don't sail, just don't get it.



Lol.  Our big decision today on our 30 mile passage: do we A. get up early, motor sail with light wind and calm seas to get there early or B. sleep in, go out for a leisurely breakfast and wait for the wind to build so we can get there under sail (albeit later)?

If you are the type who'd pick B, you were probably a fan of AC racing (either that or you just like your sleep).  We of course are going with B. Cocktail hour arrival is soon enough.

H


----------



## deannak (Sep 28, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Lol.  Our big decision today on our 30 mile passage: do we A. get up early, motor sail with light wind and calm seas to get there early or B. sleep in, go out for a leisurely breakfast and wait for the wind to build so we can get there under sail (albeit later)?
> 
> If you are the type who'd pick B, you were probably a fan of AC racing (either that or you just like your sleep).  We of course are going with B. Cocktail hour arrival is soon enough.



The only time I'd pick A was if we're trying to get to a popular anchorage in time to snag a good spot and get in an afternoon snorkel.  The rest of the time, B sounds perfect!


----------



## klpca (Sep 28, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Lol.  Our big decision today on our 30 mile passage: do we A. get up early, motor sail with light wind and calm seas to get there early or B. sleep in, go out for a leisurely breakfast and wait for the wind to build so we can get there under sail (albeit later)?
> 
> If you are the type who'd pick B, you were probably a fan of AC racing (either that or you just like your sleep).  We of course are going with B. Cocktail hour arrival is soon enough.
> 
> H


Sounds perfect.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2013)

Larry Ellison's Yacht Preoccupation -  by Vauhini Vara/ Currency - Stories and Analysis of Wall Street and the World of Business/ The New Yorker.com

"As Larry Ellison, the C.E.O. of Oracle and the world’s fifth-richest man, watched his team win the thirty-fourth America’s Cup, the Internet was far more interested in his decision, on Tuesday, to skip his own keynote address at Oracle’s annual conference for customers so that he could hang out in San Francisco Bay to cheer on Oracle Team USA. As he watched the team’s seventy-two-foot catamaran glide across the bay, a product-development executive was dispatched to speak to the conference crowd..."







Richard


----------

